# I need dimensions of power generators..



## KerryAll (Nov 12, 2011)

I am designing a cover for portable generators and I need some measurements.
If you can, send me some dimensions from your generator. I'd like to get several sizes.
The measurements I need are:
A-B (width)
B-C (length)
C-D (height).
I'll post a picture showing what I need.
Your assistance is most appreciated.

http://i916.photobucket.com/albums/ad5/KerryAll/Portablegenerator.jpg


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

My guess would be every single brand and every single wattage level is going to have different measurements which is going to lead to hundreds if not thousands of sizes. Roger


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

I see you are from Canada; would you only be interested in models sold there, or from the US as well? 

For Honda generators sold in the USA, get speces at Honda Generators: Portable Generator Power for Home, Work, and Play

For Honda generators sold in Canada, try powerequipment.honda.ca/generators (warning. the .ca site is not working properly as of 08:20 EST today)

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone. 



KerryAll said:


> I am designing a cover for portable generators and I need some measurements.
> If you can, send me some dimensions from your generator. I'd like to get several sizes.
> The measurements I need are:
> A-B (width)
> ...


----------



## KerryAll (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm interested in making covers for generators on either side of the border 
And, true, there could be dozens of sizes, but if I can narrow it down to say three sizes, small medium and large, where a small might cover generators from 14"-18" wide, 12-16" high and 18-22" long, chances are it would fit quite a few different makes and models without being too big for most.
Keeping it down to two or three sizes really cuts down on the labour costs... and they will be made in Canada, not "offshore" whatever the **** that means!!
In my humble opinion, Canada or U.S. made is the way to go. We need to look after each other, not try to make the almighty buck at the cost of Canadian and American jobs.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

well for the most part the cart the engine and power unit sit on are pretty close to the same size

i will get the size of my 2 gens for you within a few days


----------



## a73elkyss (Dec 28, 2011)

KerryAll said:


> I am designing a cover for portable generators and I need some measurements.
> If you can, send me some dimensions from your generator. I'd like to get several sizes.
> The measurements I need are:
> A-B (width)
> ...


My generator is a Briggs and Stratton 7000 Elite genset. A-B (width)= 22" (inside of wheels), B-C (length) = 29", and C-D (Height) 24" (not counting the wheels).
Pic's at Briggs and Stratton Elite Series 7000 watt portable generator review B&S model 30470

Hope it helps. Let me know how you make out.

Jay


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i still got to dig my 2 gennys out, sorry been out of town for almost a month


----------



## KerryAll (Nov 12, 2011)

a73elkyss said:


> My generator is a Briggs and Stratton 7000 Elite genset. A-B (width)= 22" (inside of wheels), B-C (length) = 29", and C-D (Height) 24" (not counting the wheels).
> Pic's at Briggs and Stratton Elite Series 7000 watt portable generator review B&S model 30470
> 
> Hope it helps. Let me know how you make out.
> ...


Jay, yours is about the same size as the Husky 5700W I looked at in my local Home Depot store.








The cover (same silver material as the snowblower cover in my avatar) will sell for $44.95 (CAD), including shipping to the U.S. and Canada


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

KerryAll said:


> Jay, yours is about the same size as the Husky 5700W I looked at in my local Home Depot store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would buy one in a heart beat if mine was outside of the shed

BTW I like your products on your site!!


----------



## KerryAll (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. Keep my products in mind... you never know, or a friend needs something covered. I even had a guy ask me if I could make an outdoor rink liner. I said sure! We're doing it for next season, he spent all his 'rink' money on lights this year. It's going to be about 30' x 60'!


----------

